# Plumbers in Abu Dhabi?



## Shirin (May 9, 2011)

Can anyone living in AD recommend a plumber? I want to install a water filtration system in the shower. 

Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Do you have a bowab? someone that looks after your building? If yes then ask him for a plumber or he may be able to do it himself.

Maiden


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most buildings in the uae, tend to have 'security' who are very very very uneducated lowly paid invididuals. I wouldnt let them hook up a water filter for free.... 

I dont know a plumber but if you go into the filter places to purchase one, they will also come and install. I know on our marine forum, see signature, there are some threads about people searching for water filters and have had discussions about abu dhabi. R/O is a R/O... reefers just need extra extra extra clean water so we are probly a bit more anal and need a bit better system then you need. Those companies will be able to help you though.


----------

